

Ask HN: Where to find customer service folks?  - ScottWhigham

I need someone to handle customer service - an in-office person, to be specific. I&#x27;m in Texas also - any suggestions for which job boards to target? I used Monster last year and had only 2-3 viable candidates out of 10+ replies.<p>Thanks
======
helen842000
If you're out in your town & find someone working a customer service job &
they impress you, why not invite them to interview. That says more than any
resume would.

Perhaps contact a short term agency in your area and give a few candidates a
test run.

If there are any technical or industry skills that would be useful alongside
the role, advertise on those specific boards too.

If you ever would consider making it a remote role, I'd certainly be
interested.

------
throwaway420
I don't have a specific recommendation outside of checking out usual places
like Craigslist and asking your friends/family if they know anybody who is
looking for work. However, you will be able to increase your potential options
if you weren't limiting yourself to people who can work in your office every
day. There's advantages and disadvantages to that of course.

------
nsp
Where in Texas are you? If you're in Houston or Austin and don't need super
deep technical skills, hit me up, I might be able to connect you with some
people (email in profile)

~~~
ScottWhigham
Dallas!

------
sharemywin
Indeed.com was kind of neat because you can check resumes before you pay. $1
per contact.

